# Saturday 10-12-2013 Cleveland Gathering?



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's get something together for Saturday. The weather forcast looks beautiful. I'm willing to head towards downtown Cleveland if you guys know of some good spots. Just give me a heads up what's hitting in those areas so I can come prepared bait and lure wise.
Where and what time is good for everybody? I think the wife is working that day so any time is good with me. Maybe grab some breakfast or lunch (depending on the time) prior to heading out? 
What's your thoughts?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I could be in for it . I'll pass the word around and see what happens


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes sirs I'm in!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

We can go after my arch nemesis by e72nd?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys....not trying to highjack the post, but I help run the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail and we had an event earlier in the year up in northeast ohio (milton, berlin, deer creek res) and we didn't have that great of participation...we will be planning our schedule for next year and was wondering if there was enough interest up in northeast ohio to do an event up there again. You have probably seen the other posts about it but info can be found by clicking the link in my sig line....

Anyways, good luck fishing Saturday!

-Neil


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah that wouod be awesome to do. How about an erie tourney?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Would*

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm thinking on the water by sun up. Where we could grab bfast is the challenge. Theres a dennys in indepence right off of 77 and rockside we can meet at? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't work Mon-Fri every week so my weekends are screwy


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok guys I'm in for Sat . That Kayak
Fishing trail goofed me up. I like to fish for fun with no tourney pressure on me.
Denny's sounds good
Come on you YAKERS not many warm
Days left for us . Let's do this


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm the same way but I think it would be cool to try it out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I would if I had that day off . I just don't fish enough to know what I'm doing LOL


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know if ill be able to make it on Saturday. My jeep refuses to start. It won't crank, all gauges good, replaced starter, tore apart the nss switch and cleaned, regreased and I get nothing still. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> I don't know if ill be able to make it on Saturday. My jeep refuses to start. It won't crank, all gauges good, replaced starter, tore apart the nss switch and cleaned, regreased and I get nothing still.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What make and model Jeep do you have? I tool around in an 85 Jeep CJ7 when the weather is nice.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 95 jeep cherokee sport. I've owned a 84 and 86 cj. I miss them lol I'm a jeep guy, well I was until today. But all I've ever owned have been jeeps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Did you have your battery checked? Take it to Auto Zone just to rule that out. What about the solenoid? 
I had the same issue a few months ago. I changed out the solenoid, starter, battery cables, battery ground and come to find out that the battery was at fault.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't done that yet. I purchased the battrry a year ago but I will get it checked. The solenoid came with the new starter so I'm only guessing it should work. My battery cables are not in the best shape but also not the worst. I do see some corrosion. I'm googling fixes right now but can't come up with a definitive answer. My jeep is currently sitting at my work, I took the work truck home so ill be at it tomorrow at work. Do you think it could be anything with the ignition cylinder itself? This is frustrating 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The battery I purchased was only 2 months old and it decided to drop a cell. I would get that checked out first.
Is your Jeep automatic or stick? 
Have you checked for spark?
How do the plug and coil wires look?
What about the crank sensor?

I'm by no means a mechanic, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night.... LOL
I'm just providing things that were relayed to me when I was having issues. Hopefully we can work you through this as I hate seeing people stranded without their vehicle (especially a fellow Jeep owner)


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Make sure all the wire connections from the battery, starter, and alternator are clean and firmly connected. Turn on the headlights, have someone look at the headlights and try to turn it over. If they go really dim then it is probably the starter. Tap the starter a few times with a screwdriver and try cranking the engine again. Even though you have a new starter, that doesnt mean its not going to fail. Most starters are remanufactured. 

Listen for the fuel pump to run for about 3-5 seconds when you turn on the key. If you hear it run and then stop, the fuel pump should be OK. The most common cause of cranks but won't start is the Crank Position Sensor (CPS). 

If you have an automatic, try shifting to neutral to start it. If it starts, there is a switch that needs to be replaced. The switch prevents you from starting the vehicle in drive or reverse.

Does you radio power on and play?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha that holiday inn line was great! Its an automatic. I can't really check for spark since it won't turn over right? I turn the key and the engine doesnt make a sound. I can hear my fuel pump turn out dor the 3-5 seconds. My knuckles are very familiar with the cps sensor, that was replaced earlier this year. I'm going to have the battery tested and replace the wires tomorrow. I'm going to check all the grounds. Ive got a thing I have to do this evening or I'd be still there trying to fix it. Thanks for help so far though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep us posted. Would really like to get you squared away so you can get some fishing in on Saturday.....


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh Im goin to do everything in my power to be out there on Saturday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

If it has A/C check to see if its locked up. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope the windows roll down just fine lol it does have ac but hasn't worked in years. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It picks when it wants to start. If I wait 10-15 min it will start. But today I couldn't get it started 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't worry buddy. I'll come pick you up in the FORD...lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey don't be shocked if I call you. I want to fish! Haha fingers crossed though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like your starter. Next time it will not start have someone tap the starter lightly with a hammer while you turn the key. Just keep clear of moving parts (FAN AND BELTS) while tapping.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Seriously, unless youve already removed it, try to turn the AC compressor pully, I had a truck do the same thing a coupe years ago. If the compressor pulley is froze, the belt won't turn and the symptoms mimic a bad battery/starter. 

In my case it freed itself and spun long enough to " trick me". It locked up again while driving down the highway...cost me a tow, a new belt, new idler pulley, and I removed the A/C and replaced it with a "dummy pulley" 

It really sounds like you are having a similar problem. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

If you don't get it figured out by Saturday I can pick you up for half a days fishing. Then we can tackle this mechanical issue... priorities come first!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol if the bass are biting ill walk to work 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, what time are we meeting?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

If I'm good to go, I'm thinking 6-630 at dennys? If that's too early let me know. It can be a busy boat launch so getting their earlier the better but since, me personally, I don't have lights on my yak have to wait for sunrise. Let me know what you guys think

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

What time at the boat launch because that might be a tad bit early for me. I'm not too much of a morning person. That's one great thing about my job, I don't start till 9:30 AM.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, got into work today at 530 am got the motor to turn over! But now it won't stay running...timing issue? It fired up but was struggling. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nevermind! Just needed to give it a little gas on start-up. Bring on the smallies!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

When's the last time you did or had a tune up done? Get this resolved now because ol' man winter will be here soon.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can I plead the 5th? Its been awhile but I should schedule it. So the ramps really don't close, that I know of. I've been there 630 and trucks with empty trailers already parked. Would 8 still be too early? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

8am is fine with me. I mite be picking up my NEW MARINER Sat morning


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You going to have it up and ready to fish? Or you using your other kayak

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I should be ready to fish! I kept my rod holders but I will not 
Have a fish finder or trailer if he buys the whole package.
I don't carry as much gear as Ben does so I should be alright


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah tell me about it. And he takes FOREVER!!! Too load it all up haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

One day we will see HIM on TV and say WOW he's so good
LMAO


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha ha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm laughing too hard to even reply to this...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll have to get there at 7am so I can get ready in time for you guys to show up at 8... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 234692 (Oct 11, 2013)

I would really like to go with you this weekend but I am out of town. Hopefully we will get another weekend before it gets cold. Enjoy and post pictures.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok so who is in for Sat morning at 72nd street
Looks like 4 of us so far


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

This guy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

So is 8 the fishing time? Just meet at e 72nd st? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

BIG SORRY GUYS but I sold the Manta Ray to another
OGFer and he is happy . I'm not but I will be picking up the 
New NATIVE MARINER 12.5 Have fun


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Boo! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

SORRY , but at least I will be able stay up with you Pro-Am guys !!
I'm buying the Mango colored one at Wild Earth Outfitters in Kent .


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dude, it could be rainbow colored...your still not gonna catch anything tomorrow! Sunday it might rain, the weather is going to be perfect tomorrow!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey lunker I sent you a pm...me and bassyaker wanting to know if your still in? Hopefully you still want to fight the good fight with us, unlike *cough* stuhly, get that new yak up and going stuhly so we can fish before it snows 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Gents, I was just informed by "the boss" that tomorrow is out. Today was our 10 year wedding anniversary and since she had to work today, she wants to celebrate tomorrow. I will be shopping in Amish Country most of he day and then dinner when we get back into town.
I'm sorry this is a last minute cancelation, but I will get out with you guys eventually. Hopefully we have a few nice weekends before my yak is put into storage. 
Anyways, have a great time and stay safe. Also remember, pictures or it never happened. No stories about a 20 pound smallie unless you have pictures


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the anniversary man

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 84782

My new Mariner Mango


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So how did it go today? Any pictures to show me what I missed?
While you guys were out on the lake I was hanging out with the wifey pooh. 
She did hook me up with a new Lew's 6'6" bait casting rod as an anniversary present. I think she got tired of me breaking Abu Garcia Vendetta rods. She also wanted to get me a new bait casting reel so I need to start researching. I currently use a Abu Garcia Silver Max. I'll keep that as a back up....)


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I posted on stuhlys new mariner thread. 
I'm sending you a pm lunker

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

We caught a few. And lost a few. 3 largies. 2 smallies. 2 drums. And a very nice rock bass. A handful of smallies were lost and a couple monster mystery fish snapped the line. The last pic wasn't that good but the background is awesome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You catch more fish and hate on my photography skills. I don't know why I keep going fishing with you haha 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Darn Ben hope you got there early enough to load up. That yak is rated #400lbs
you have to be close dude. LOL


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Bob you are an awesome guide... taking me to your spots and letting me catch all the fish.and you have great photo skills. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you calling me fat Dave?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Allow me to answer this one...I had to wait for him. But the boat ramp is so busy we had time to kill so it wasn't that bad. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I like to call it being organized...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

If your organized we should be on the water sooner! Lol you have a song about you! Haha I still like fishin with ya we catch em and have a good time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh Ben, you still think you are on Bass boat . 
Anyways how did you wire your Fishfinder up


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I ran the wires up thru the mast hole in front of the propel drive. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

And ran the transducer thru the scupper plug.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok Thanks Ben nice pic


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this a kayak only event? I am going to be coming up to Elyria this weekend and some time on the water would be wonderful. Please let me know if this is a yak or shore event, i am going to bring my active rods but will bring one soak rod. i prefer yak since i have access to paddles and a boat. however, happy hooking and holla back.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I wouldn't call it an "event" just seeing if any wants too go kayak fishing this Saturday 10-19-2013. It really depends on the weather... but I made a new post about this weekend possibly happening so if you watch that post, ill let you know if any plans are made. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

